

Video comments: Interesting trend, but not as efficient as text - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/04/24/video-comments-foolish-or-future

======
erickhill
Personally, I find myself skipping past most of the video comments. I think,
just like one might see on a site like ValleyWag, the content (or in this
case, a video comment) that gets the most clicks will often include a pretty
girl.

You can't "scan" the content of video comments like you can, say, this
comment. It's an interesting idea, but seems to disrupt the flow of
communication.

Case in point, I just watched a 20 second clip of Arrington saying, "Um..
Uhh.." and not much more. His text comments are obviously a tad more engaging.

These seem much more suited to a video site, like YouTube, than a comment
thread. Please, Hacker News, don't adopt video comments!

------
comatose_kid
Video comments seem kind of lame. They take more time to view than just
reading the text.

Doing video polls sounds more interesting, with the poll-reading community up-
voting the best video comments for each given question.

------
suboptimal
I agree with the others--video presentations take too long to parse.

Besides, I only watch videos from the 70s. If you want me to watch your video
comment you'll have to travel back in time and appear on Don Kirshner's Rock
Concert or The Old Grey Whistle Test.

------
seshadripv
You don't get to watch/listen to the video comments at your own speed. I think
that's an extremely important thing we rely on when surfing.

------
baldwinlouie
Video comments might be a way to control the flame baiting that happens with
anonymous comments.

~~~
Hexstream
I don't know, maybe people will start leaving video comments while wearing
troll masks and flamesuits?

------
BostonDave
Most people are just not as well spoken on camera as they are in text.

